# Snowy & Crystal Go Shopping [Video]



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

One of them is up to everything, interested in checking the store's products and tiny creatures and wishes that he was taller in height. I am talking about his act when in the pet store, of course.

When in a human-related store, he doesn't show the interest in the products. But can Snowy maltese dogs do nothing? That isn't the thought that a person who knows Snowy dogs well will have.

Crystal maltese dogs are very sweet and peaceful when going shopping.

Last night, I put together this video just before going to bed and just posted it. I thought of sharing it with you. It was taken in the malts' last trip.

This one features Snowy, mainly. Crystal will appear less because she wasn't as keen as Snowy on checking everything new.






Video description:
Shorty Snowy went shopping for few toys at one of the pet stores! 
At the pet store, he was all curious to everything (as you can see in the video). He knows that the store is related to fluffs and other pets. BUT at the human related store (the music store), he performs a breakdance (maltese style) on the floor. What a goofball!!! This video features him mainly and not so much of Crystal because she was not as keen as he was. I gave him "Shorty" name for this video because you will notice him standing on his hind legs most of the time to check on the tiny creatures who were put in a high level. If I can go into his maltese brain, I am sure I would read: "I wish I was taller to be able to see these creatures". 
Crystal believes that Snowy is a NUT CASE!

Hope you enjoy 

Kat

p.s. Video was taken in Germany!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> One of them is up to everything, interested in checking the store's products and tiny creatures and wishes that he was taller in height. I am talking about his act when in the pet store, of course.
> 
> When in a human-related store, he doesn't show the interest in the products. But can Snowy maltese dogs do nothing? That isn't the thought that a person who knows Snowy dogs well will have.
> 
> ...


Hey Kat, I was in NC last evening and showed the Snowy Crystal videos to my granddaughter and she loved them of course!! This one is darling also At first I just thought you were a good videographer, then found out that you just happen to have the world's most photogenic and cooperative Maltese...Snow and Crystal. ound: Oh well whatever I sure do enjoy watching them. Hugs from Sir Winston!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Hey Kat, I was in NC last evening and showed the Snowy Crystal videos to my granddaughter and she loved them of course!! This one is darling also At first I just thought you were a good videographer, then found out that you just happen to have the world's most photogenic and cooperative Maltese...Snow and Crystal. ound: Oh well whatever I sure do enjoy watching them. Hugs from Sir Winston!


awwh that is soooo sweet to read about your granddaughter, Flynn. Sorta reminds me of the lady who once sent me a message saying that her 8 years old daughter started to better listen to her mum to go to bed on her bedtime after being allowed to watch Snowy and Crystal first. I am very happy to know that these lil creatures are being enjoyed by people, especially, the innocent kids ^_^ awwwh really warms my heart!

It sure IS snowy and crystal who make these videos awesome  heck, they make my days awesomely cute <3


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay so I loved your videos so much I went out and bought myself a Christmas present. It is a program called pinnacle studio says I can make movies just like in Hollywood. I have spend all day trying to figure out how to get my movies on to the program so my twelve year old niece is going to help me over the weekend.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Okay so I loved your videos so much I went out and bought myself a Christmas present. It is a program called pinnacle studio says I can make movies just like in Hollywood. I have spend all day trying to figure out how to get my movies on to the program so my twelve year old niece is going to help me over the weekend.


:clap2: alright for getting the pinnacle studio  you will have fun. What computer are you using? Windows? Mac? normally, a video editing program is installed in it (free). I used to have an IBM (windows) that I used mostly for school work; every now and then, i would create videos in it. It had Windows Movie Maker installed in it. Then when I got my MAC, imovie software is installed in it when you get it (any MAC computer or laptop has it). I prefer imovie and make most of these videos in it. 
I made this video with pinnacle studio, but I only used photos for the lack of summer video clips (camcorder needed to go to repair store) at that time. I have to admit that nevigating in this software isn't as user-friendly as Windows Movie Maker or iMovie, but I love its transitions  have fun with it and I hope to watch Maddie's videos someday soon ^_^


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kat, I loved your shopping video - it was awesome!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was so incredibly entertaining. You should charge admission. It gave me a real chuckle watching them navigating the pet store. I'll have to try that sometime with my crew. You are a very talented lady . . . with the most cooperative stars.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kat, you know I jest about the videographer!!! You do a fantastic job. I show you videos to everyone, the lady in Turkey Chantal who makes the fab. pet clothes can not get YouTube there! By the way have you seen the Go Pro Hero camera for videos? Would be fun while you are doing some biking ..check it out. www.goprocamera.com looks like fun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the videos. Your babies are just so cute. The pet store was really fun.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Snowy boy is quite the actor!!! Love, love, love the video!!! Then again, I haven't see a video of yours that I didn't like.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

This video is too much! What great canine citizens they are! I love the music and watching snowy break dance!! Crystal and Snowy are adorable!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi kate, thanks for sharing the movie made with the program I just got. I did find a program that will only do pictures on my PC and only gives me a few choices to work with. I don't have alot of good pictures yet or videos so I have a lot of work to do. 
I want to learn animation I'm going to have a ginger bread cookie come to life then maybe Maddie can play with it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*making movies*

Hi ,
I spent the weekend exploring my new program.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Suzi, you did a great job! Of course, Maddie is a good subject!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Hi ,
> I spent the weekend exploring my new program.
> 
> YouTube - FIRST MOVIE FALL.avi


:whoo: way to go Suzi:clap2: I sooo enjoyed it  I had to favorite it in YouTube ^_^ your little one is DARLING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

katkoota said:


> :whoo: way to go Suzi:clap2: I sooo enjoyed it  I had to favorite it in YouTube ^_^ your little one is DARLING!!!!!!!!!!!


Kat, please post your video of Crystal's Fourth Birthday!!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Kat, please post your video of Crystal's Fourth Birthday!!!!


Flynn, I already did that  --> this thread in HF

after I read your comment in Youtube, I came here to share 

Kat

ps. that camera is great


----------

